# Ft. Myers area surf fishing



## kelsch

I will be in Ft. myers mid April. Any suggestions on a good beach for the kids, the wife, and my surf rod in that area? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Perichois

I live in Charlotte Harbor area but don't see Ft.Myers beaches and fishing but this is a few good links 
http://www.news-press.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=ENT20

http://plone.fmbeach.org:8080/fmbeach/fun_stuff/parks/lynn-hall/

http://www.news-press.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=ENT03


----------



## yogai

OK so I had written up like 3 pages (no joke) of places and stuff to fish with and my login timed out when I clicked submit. so I'm pissed and I'll make it short.

Matlacha/Pine island area- po'dunk little shrimping town with bridges (google matlacha bridge) that your kids could fish on and a pier in the matlacha public park (google). I used to spen nights fishing for little stuff from the bridges when I was real little. Good restauraunts (don't you dare leave w/o eating at the Sandy Hook between the bridges). The town has a nostalgic and sometimes sketchy feel to it because it is definitely in a lower economic bracket as you'll quickly notice, but most people are friendly and it's a generally nice place. I ahve lots of stories for you if you want to hear

Ft. myers beach (obvious). catch jacks, snook, cobia, and other stuff with your surf rig and bigger baits (pins, ladyfish, mullet, threadfin, sardines). Try Ft. Myers pier (it shows up in fishing stories a lot in the paper). I haven't fished in Ft. Myers in a long time b/c when I go to sanibel, I don't leave  

A surf rod gives you an advantage over the people with tiny rods b/c you get bigger fish further out. Bring a castnet with you b/c it's very useful for getting the right bait for the situation (throw it under piers or where you see baitfish from the beach).

Sanibel island (big kahuna of Ft. Myers Fishing). I have seen people with surf rods at the lighthouse pier get loads of luck b/c there arent any other baits that far out. Grouper, snook, reds, blacks, cobes, jacks, rays, sharks. Pinfish, threadfin, crabs, ladyfish fo bait. Your kids ccan catch sheepshead, jacks, macks, spadefish, gags, reds, blacks, pomps, and sand bream. Sont let them tuch the atlantic bumper (google images it) if they catch em (which they probably will). They have poisonous spines on their fins and they aren't good bait either because the fish have the aforementioned fact well learned. The Sanibel causeway is aldo a great place to catch big fish. There's a bait shop just before the toll bridge on the right or on the island (a place called the bait box. more info: www.thebaitbox.com) The bait box will help you catch anything from the beaches, the pier, and the causeway; all of which are awesome fishing spots in the morning or evening on an outgoing/low tide. You and your family will also like the hsops and restaurants on sanibel. There were laws passed a long time ago that prevented billboards, chain restaurants, wal-marts (we all know old sam walton is burning in hell, that little *****). The only thing that got in before legislation passed was a dairy queen near the bait box (yum, I'm fine with a DQ). SO you'll find lots of nice shops and eats.

I would suggest bringin stuff other than just a big surf rod, but bring the surf rod too for big fish. a few normal size rods will do well at piers and walking the beaches. I can give you a little more info and websites for matlacha and sanibel fishing and bait shops will have even more and better spots to fish than I know of (like all those little known mangrove islands and old rickety deserted palces), so please ask them for best fishing.


----------



## FishFrenzy

The only bad thing about Sanibel and I mean only, is that you have to pay for parking anywhere you go on the island. It gets a little expencive. But I agree about the lighthouse pier. Its a great place to fish. I've caught some real nice sheepshead there.


----------



## kelsch

Yogai sorry about the accident that wiped out your three page post. I appreciate all the informatoin. How do you think I would do with plugs or tins on Ft. Myers beach? I know Florida surf fisherman are big into bait but I really like throwing plugs.


----------



## yogai

throwin big plugs could catch jacks, snook, or maybe a small tarpon in the surf. Smaller ones like gotchas and kastmasters might get you macks , ladyfish, or snook. but like you said, gulf people are big on bait


----------



## kelsch

That sounds good to me. I'll be throwin' big plugs out as far as I can. Maybe get a nice photo op with a 25+ marine beast and a mack for ceviche. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## rhorm

I just moved to Naples and have been talking to the old timers @ the pier. Everybody here is chasin the pomps by bouncin little yellow and pink jigs off the bottom. Should have some good runs up in ft.myers soon.


----------

